# Brimfield



## MrColumbia (Sep 4, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just got home a little while ago too and agree it's been slim pickins with bikes this Brimfield.  I did grab this - the vultures got to it but they managed to leave me a few crumbs.  I don't know Colsons from Shinola so please have at it guys and tell me what I've got (and not) - for starters, what's up with the chain ring?  Haven't seen that one before.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2013)

*Brim field*

Love this one. Very sweet.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 4, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I just got home a little while ago too and agree it's been slim pickins with bikes this Brimfield.  I did grab this - the vultures got to it but they managed to leave me a few crumbs.  I don't know Colsons from Shinola so please have at it guys and tell me what I've got (and not) - for starters, what's up with the chain ring?  Haven't seen that one before.  Thanks, Dean
> 
> View attachment 112305View attachment 112306View attachment 112307View attachment 112308View attachment 112309




The sprocket is common to Westfield Mfg.  I have one shown on page 1, third post and page 7, post 61, in my sprocket compilation thread.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2013)

I wouldn't call that slim pickin's Dean, that's a beauty,  It probably came with a Colson SW sprocket which I happen to have, so you should probably just sell the bike to me.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ...so you should probably just sell the bike to me.




Well, okay but it doesn't come with snow tires...


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 5, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 5, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> dfa242 said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw that one. What field was it in?
> ...


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 5, 2013)

xxxx


----------

